# Hello!! Saling newbies from Kentucky!!



## Magnolia

Hi All - finally made it on here to introduce ourselves. We are new sailboat owners, and newbies to sailing. We are retired and very excited to start this new and exciting adventure.

My husband and I hope to learn everything we need to know in the next two years and then head down the Tenn River, etc and down to Apalachicola, Fl. Maybe further South at some point. But at least to that point and we will be fine. 

I've enjoyed reading the forum and have already learned a lot. Thanks to all of you great contributors! We've already removed our marine head and holding tank and sanitation hoses and have ordered an Airhead Composting toilet. Can't wait to get that installed. 

Other than that, this winter we are just using the boat like a floating hotel and chilling. We've already winterized, but we are at a marina, and have shore power, so all is good.

See ya and look forward to becoming part of the Community!


----------



## bljones

Welcome aboard! Please tell us about your boat.


----------



## Magnolia

Good morning, bljones and thank you for the welcome aboard!

Our boat is a 1977 Columbia 8.7. She has an Atomic 4 engine that runs very smoothly. We may at some point go all electric, but, at this point we are keeping the engine. We will be adding solar panels in the future.

She has a beautiful interior and, after I can post pics, I'll do so. She has been well maintained. We've spent a couple of nights on the boat and are looking forward to many more.

Right now we are trying to figure out where everything goes. And, what do we really need. Outfitting the galley, etc has been fun. We have a 2 burner Origio stove that has never been used, and we are looking forward to learning how to cook on a boat with this style of stove.

Sea ya!


----------



## Lou452

Welcome. It is so nice to see a new member from Ky. You must have had a cool night if you were on the boat. It must be fun to have a plan and a dream. KY is big on pontoon and bass boats. The price of gas is getting a few folks to look at sailboats. Looks like you will not be limited by how much fuel is in the tank. You will enjoy how much more there is to a sailboat. The choices you can make about how to set them up so the boat fits you. You are already deep in the setting up department. I will guess you are at LBL in the west? I am at Cave Run Lake. I am also kind of new. We have a club CRSA with a nice web sight for activitys. The club has a web sight but it is not an active posting form like sailnet. The members a very helpfull. Cliff has a Catalina 30 or 34 ? over on kentucky lake. He is an ASA instructor. I have a Cattalina-22 and an Flying Junior. Both my boats are on trailers. Merry Christmas. My kind Regards, Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Hi Lou and thanks for the welcome! And from a fellow Kentuckian! Woo! Pretty nippy right now, eh? We are not on the boat right now, too close to Christmas, but, we did spend two nights after Thanksgiving and I think the temp got down to 28. We have a little electric heater that keeps the salon very warm. The v-berth was a little cool, but, we like that, so all was good. Plus I slept in a stocking cap, I was fine.

Where is Cave Run Lake exactly? We've done boating over on Barren Lake and Dale Hollow. We love Dale Hollow and would move over there in a flash, if we didn't want to move down to Florida. LOL

What is a Flying Junior? Is it a sailboat?

Merry Christmas. Best wishes!


----------



## Lou452

Hey Magnolia , Cave Run is Off I-64 Near Morehead ,KY. It is the better lake for sailing in East KY. It does have the twin Knobs and a lot of cliffs. This makes for some interesting wind shifts. The rest of the lakes Laural, Cumberland have more motor boat traffic and large high cliffs in many areas. The Cave run sailing club has some nice pictures on the web sight. I am not sure of all the ww/ stuff but this should get you close cave run sailing www CRSA . org ? My FJ is a 13ft dingy that has a main,jib and spinnaker. It is old and I am working on it. It sets up faster than my Catalina-22 and will fit in the very small lakes minutes from me. I am using the FJ and the Catalina to learn. You can find a lot of pictures and history on the FJ. I had a Sunfish for the small lakes and miss it. I am going to look up your boat on the internet. Boats are so much fun. They build them for so many different types of use. How you adapt a boat to fit your needs is the best part. Did you find yours in KY.? Take care ,Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Hi Lou, yes, I know where you are now. I was drawing a blank, very pretty area up that way. Thanks for the CRSA website, I will check it out.

We are looking forward to making the boat ours. She is coming along in the short time we've had her. Our new Airhead composting toilet came in yesterday, so we are looking forward to getting it installed. We've been buying storage bins, etc. We missed the window on getting all of our storage lockers painted, will have to wait until the spring now. 

We did buy our boat here. In fact, she was in the same slip we are in now. So that made it an easy transition for us. We moved her to the boat yard during our survey, then had the bottom sanded and repainted with anti-fouling paint. Now we just wish it was spring so we can learn how to sail. 

Happy day!


----------



## IronSpinnaker

I don't have anything constructive to add to this thread, but I wanted to hail Lou... I am an EKU Alumni.


----------



## Lou452

Good for you. Ironspinnaker. EKU is growing every year. My 1st son is almni also. Did you ever Sail Cave Run? Regards Lou


----------



## imasaluki

New member also in Louisville. Haven't sailed a day in my life, but I'm looking forward to it! Good luck with your boat!


----------



## Magnolia

Hi imasaluki! Are you ready for the snow? Heard you are to get around 3". We are not expecting anything our way as we are too far south. We live about 30 miles to the Tenn border.

Good luck to you and your sailing, as well. Once we get settled in the boat good, then this winter we'll really start studying the books, working on our knots, etc. Yay!!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## imasaluki

It's supposed to snow?! I better go get my milk and bread while I still can. 3 in, oh lord, there's probably none left.


----------



## Magnolia

Ha-ha-ha...I should've told you sooner.


----------



## IronSpinnaker

Lou452 said:


> Good for you. Ironspinnaker. EKU is growing every year. My 1st son is almni also. Did you ever Sail Cave Run? Regards Lou


I fished Cave run many time and hunted all around there. That was before I got into sailing.


----------



## Kyhillbilly

Greetings from Kentucky as well. Really new to sailing myself, have a lot to learn and really looking forward to it. Cave Run will be my sailing grounds as well. Dreaming big here but hoping to visit the east coast at least 2 times this year with a trip to the keys next January or February! We see how that goes. Tell us how did you get the sailing bug? Not sure where it comes from living in Ky but it sure does appeal to me. Ever been sailing on the ocean? Congrats on your new adventure!


----------



## Kyhillbilly

IronSpinnaker go to college there? Spent many a day hunting around Cave Run Lake when I was in college at MSU. Have done quite a bit of Horseback riding there as well. Never did get out on the water the 4 years of college I was there. Hard to do when you are a brokeass with no money to buy a boat or any friends with one. Hunted lot out around what we called the Goose Ponds. Backside of lake we hunted primitive weapons area. Fished off the banks and spillway some.


----------



## Kyhillbilly

Never mind the college question man, just saw you are an EKU alumni.


----------



## Magnolia

Good morning, Kyhillbilly!! I am so glad there are so many of us here. And, all new to sailing. How fun!!

Kyhillbilly - you ask how we got into this, and if we have ever sailed on the ocean. Well, long story is...I've always wanted a boat, always, but, marriage, child, work, got in the way and we did other things. And while we went camping at lakes during the summer, or motor boated on friends boats, we never thought we would have one of our own.

We have taken many, many cruises in the Caribbean, and taken quite a few sailing charter trips. But, only as a paid customer, never to where we actually handled the boat/sails ourselves. There is nothing like being on the water. Nothing!

So, 2 yrs ago, my sil & bil bought a sailboat and have spent 2 years working on it, getting ready to head to the Caribbean and up & down & around, wherever they want to go, they'll go. This past Sept, or late Aug, I forget, they told us about a sailboat for sale, we finally looked at it in early Oct, had it surveyed and bought it Oct 15. So, thanks to them, we are now sailboat owners and have something to do during our retirement. That's our story and we are sticking to it! Ha!


----------



## Kyhillbilly

Good for you two. Know what you mean about the draw to the water. Never could understand how me being from Eastern Ky I would have the sailing bug, its what dreams are made of! I have always been a daydreamer add sailing to the mix, its like throwing gasoline on a fire. Your in-laws are living my dream. Know what you are saying about life getting in the way. Gotta say the kids are worth it though. Job if didn't have to have one I wouldn't. Columbia 8.7, looks like you have a good boat. So what are your long term plans? Planning on taking her to the coast someday or learning the ropes and moving on to bigger things?


----------



## imasaluki

Magnolia, I think we got 3 mm of snow. Just bought a 17' O'Day Daysailer II last night in Louisville. Good enough to learn on and I think I'll really enjoy this little boat. Now for some warmer weather!


----------



## Magnolia

Kyhillbilly - our plans for the next 2 yrs are to hang around Lake Barkely, Ky Lake and the whole LBL area. Getting to know our boat, the lakes, etc. Then, possibly/hopefully, take her down the Tenn River, Tom Bigbee, Mobile, then over to Apalachicola area. That is where we want to retire. We'll see what the next 2 yrs brings. ; )

Imasaluki - I awoke "again" this morning to no snow. Which is ok I guess as they were also calling for some sleet. That I can do without. My thought is, if it is going to be so darn cold, at least let us have a little of the white stuff. Ha!


----------



## imasaluki

1/2" of snow here overnight. Thank god I'm flying back down to Florida for a few days on Sunday! I really despise winter and need to just go ahead and move to Florida.


----------



## Lou452

At least the days are getting longer now. We are to get more snow tonight. I want to sail one time in the snow just to say I did that. Once will be more than enough. Look up Ernest Shackleton. I just go outside on a cold day and think about how blessed I am to sail in the sun in fair winds Regards Lou


----------



## GeometryTeach

Magnolia said:


> Kyhillbilly - our plans for the next 2 yrs are to hang around Lake Barkely, Ky Lake and the whole LBL area. Getting to know our boat, the lakes, etc. Then, possibly/hopefully, take her down the Tenn River, Tom Bigbee, Mobile, then over to Apalachicola area. That is where we want to retire. We'll see what the next 2 yrs brings. ; )


Magnolia,
My husband and I have recently purchased our first boat and will be sailing the same grounds as you (Kentucky Lake area) and have similar dreams of sailing further south. Our boat is at Lighthouse Landing but is pulled out for the winter. We are looking forward to the spring and setting sail!


----------



## ThirdCoastSailor

Congratulations and welcome to Sailnet. 

Kentucky to Florida sounds a bit off the beaten path. Remember to check all the bridges along your route for clearance!


----------



## Magnolia

Happy NYE!!!

Imasaluki - I guess you are in Florida now. Have fun soaking up the rays!! Bring some back for us. We are now into our Gray winter Ky days. Boo!

Lou - we went to the boat Sat/Sun and on Saturday it was snowing. It was very beautiful at the lake. We received no accumulation. Sunday morning the decks were covered in thick frost. Very treacherous when we were leaving.

layerst - Hi! We drove through Lighthouse Landing about a month ago. I loved seeing all of the sailboats there. Maybe, sometime in the summer, we can meet up and visit. Good luck to us both on our wishes to move south. ; )

ThirdCoastSailor - thanks for the welcome! How is your weather, warm? Yes, Ky to Fla does seem a bit off the beaten path, but, very doable. I already checked our clearance and we are good to go. Just have to get us and our boat ready. : )

Well, gang, we installed our new Airhead Composting toilet on Saturday. We had removed the old head, holding tank, sanitation hoses, etc about a month ago, so am thrilled not to have to go to the bath house any longer. Especially when the temp dropped to 21 on Sat night. Brrrr

Ta-ta


----------



## imasaluki

Florida was nice for a few days even though it was only in the low 50s near Sarasota while I was there. I'm out in L.A. for the time being and believe it or not we got a little sleet/snow last night. Can't escape the old man winter.


----------



## imasaluki

Oh yea, enjoy that composting toilet.


----------



## miatapaul

Magnolia said:


> Hi Lou and thanks for the welcome! And from a fellow Kentuckian! Woo! Pretty nippy right now, eh? We are not on the boat right now, too close to Christmas, but, we did spend two nights after Thanksgiving and I think the temp got down to 28. We have a little electric heater that keeps the salon very warm. The v-berth was a little cool, but, we like that, so all was good. Plus I slept in a stocking cap, I was fine.
> 
> Where is Cave Run Lake exactly? We've done boating over on Barren Lake and Dale Hollow. We love Dale Hollow and would move over there in a flash, if we didn't want to move down to Florida. LOL
> 
> What is a Flying Junior? Is it a sailboat?
> 
> Merry Christmas. Best wishes!


I spent a week on Dale Hallow for spring break, must have been 1979 or so (I was in Jr High School) but did not sail, just rented a skiff and spent the week fishing with a friend and his father. Nice place. I used to have a house boat on the Ohio, and I grew up in Cincinnati.


----------



## Lou452

60 degrees Friday yeah ! KY. weather If you do like it just wait. It will change LOL Enjoy, Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Imasaluki - how is your LA weather now? We are warm, but wet, here. Also, the composting toilet is awesome!! Thnx!

miatapaul - Dale Hollow is my favorite lake. It is just beautiful there, and waking up on that lake and being outside is magical.

Lou - isn't this weather awesome! We are about 10" below in our rainfall yet from last year, hopefully we'll get a couple of inches of rain. Supposed to rain, off and on, for the next 5 days.


----------



## imasaluki

L.A. was great. 70 deg every day, windy, and sunny. Can't complain about the Ohio Valley weather at the moment! Give us a review of your AirHead after you use it for a few months.


----------



## Magnolia

imasaluki - isn't our weather great today? The sun is shining, the patio door is open, and I am wearing flip-flops. My toes are a little cold, but I'm sucking it up!

I will review the c-head as the year progresses. My sil & bil have had theirs installed for quite some time now, and they still loves theirs. Hope we are as pleased!

Welcome back from La-La Land!


----------



## Lou452

I am waiting for the review. I have a small head in the catalina-22 We have not used it. yet. it is non C... I like the idea of green. I am not sure how a composer will work for once a month trailer sailor? keep us in the loop Regards, Lou


----------



## JamesClarke1128

New member from Central KY. Have completed some ASA courses with the folks at Lighthouse Landing in Western KY (Grand Rivers). Do not own a boat but hoping to in the next few years- need some more hours on the water. Would love the opportunity to join on some day trips around the state.


----------



## Lou452

James: how far is it for you to get to cave run ? This spring our club gets more active or you can check and see they charter all year BVI and such warm places . Regards , LOU


----------



## JamesClarke1128

Lou452 said:


> James: how far is it for you to get to cave run ? This spring our club gets more active or you can check and see they charter all year BVI and such warm places . Regards , LOU


Hi Lou,

I am actually in Lexington, so roughly an hour. All of my experience is on a Colgate 26 but I am happy to learn and help out on any size boat. Without a lot of mid-20's guys sailing in KY, it is hard to find peers to learn with. I have checked out the Cave Run website and am interested in membership, but like most guys my age, want more online information... Can I send you a PM/email with my info to have membership info sent to me?--- Thanks Lou!


----------



## Magnolia

Welcome aboard, James! Maybe we'll see you up around Lighthouse Landing this summer. What a pretty marina. We hope to take our sailing courses up there, just can't commit right now due to a sick family member. I believe the deposit is non-refundable. So, that is putting us into a wait and see. Regardless, we'll putter around the lakes with others and still have fun.

Spring is almost here and we'll all be back out on the water in no time. Yay!!


----------



## GeometryTeach

Magnolia, We signed up this week for Lighthouse Landing classes this week (mid-July). Maybe by then, you could join us!


----------



## JamesClarke1128

Magnolia said:


> Welcome aboard, James! Maybe we'll see you up around Lighthouse Landing this summer. What a pretty marina. We hope to take our sailing courses up there, just can't commit right now due to a sick family member. I believe the deposit is non-refundable. So, that is putting us into a wait and see. Regardless, we'll putter around the lakes with others and still have fun.
> 
> Spring is almost here and we'll all be back out on the water in no time. Yay!!


Well I have to say, the instructor for the ASA courses at Lighthouse Landing (Chip) is outstanding. He and his wife are great folks and you will enjoy your time here if you do in fact get down through the Spring/Summer to take the classes. Otherwise, see you all out there!!


----------



## JamesClarke1128

layerst said:


> Magnolia, We signed up this week for Lighthouse Landing classes this week (mid-July). Maybe by then, you could join us!


Which courses did you sign up for? The ASA 101/103? If so, you will really enjoy the staff at Lighthouse Landing. Very fun/friendly environment with an EXTREMELY knowledgeable staff. Colgate 26 is a joy to sail. Discussions go beyond the textbook- from sailing through the Keys to fly fishing in AK. If you have not already made accommodations, ask for a cottage or the loft above the school. Very comfortable, affordable, and great views over the marina and lake.


----------



## Magnolia

layerst - we'll keep those dates in mind. It would be fun to do the course with someone we "know" 

James - thanks for the thumbs up for the sailing course. That means a lot!!

A little cold for all of us Kentuckians this morning, eh? We've had the patio door open for the last couple of days, thunderstorms, lightning. Now it is winter and icy. Spring needs to hurry up!


----------



## GeometryTeach

James- we signed up for both 101and 103. This past fall we rented a cottage and day sailed on the Colgates which was fun. The cottage was nice but this summer we will stay on our boat.


----------



## Lou452

Cold and windy end to Jan. 2013 Stay warm spring will come. Lou 452


----------



## Magnolia

Very cold here and a smattering of snow. Next week is supposed to be nicer, hope to head to the boat for the day.

I just noticed on my Thread starter that I spelled Sailing as Saling...hahahaha what a goober.


----------



## Kyhillbilly

Just thought I would give a "hello" to James as well. New member here at Cave Run as well. Actually the lady told me I was the first to sign up and send money in. LOL got in a bit of a hurry and sent money and application in early December. Just have the ASA 101 under my belt James so you probably know more than I do. Good news is I have a catalina 22, bad new no idea how to sail but your welcome to go sailing with me anytime. At your own risk of coarse. LOL


----------



## Lou452

Hey hillbilly the catalina 22 is the fleet at Cave Run now. See you this spring.


----------



## Magnolia

Who here is getting itchy feet? Me!!!!!


----------



## Kyhillbilly

Pretty pumped about the season. One great thing about the cat22 they are everywhere. Can't wait till race season, not even gonna come close to winning probably get lapped 4 or 5 times but I sure am gonna have fun.


----------



## Lou452

Cave Run Race dates and some activities are now posted on the web site. First day April 20th second day is May 18th will be the third then June 1,15,,29 will get you to race #six Also in June will have a raft up on june 22nd with camping for the weekend. The first day of summer and the solstice will be celebrated that June weekend. More activities and races follow for the rest of the year. Warm weather and fun on the way. Kind regards, Lou


----------



## mikecoder3

Welcome !!!!! Love your head change out !!!!!

by the time you and your husband get to Florida, I should have enough experience just learning myself, to be able to glean and offer any advice that comes my way to pass on to you. Stay in touch and I do hope you make it as far south as the Fort Myers area, as that is where I want to eventually end up. currently in St. Pete. :0)


----------



## Magnolia

Hello Mike! Thanks for the shout out!

We are heading that direction for sure and will be glad to meet up with you. And we will need all of the advise we can get, too. Thnx! Once we get headed that way I will let you know. If all of our ducks line up in a row, it s/b end of October. 

Happy Sailing!


----------



## Magnolia

Well, we went to the Marina yesterday and putzed around on the boat, doing interior thingies. Much too windy outside to do any work out of doors. What is with all of the big gusts of wind in Kentucky lately? 

I believe we have her outfitted inside now, to the point that when we go back to stay during the spring/summer we only need to take food/clothing. And we'll be able to concentrate on working outside. 

We bought 3 new Nicro day/night solar fans. We have 3 old-old ones that barely work. We wanted to install one yesterday, but too windy.

Other than that, just biding our time until we can get out on the water. Which, by the way, is really muddy/stained at Lake Barkley at the moment. Hope it clears up soon.

Sea ya!


----------



## Lou452

Well The first race went off yesterday 4/20/2013 at Cave Run Lake. Today the temp is 
36*- F I am not sure what it was yesterday but it was very cool. The sunshine was nice. Everyone was happy to be back on the lake The wind was good. 
Sails everyplace the fleet was out. We did not have a lot of motor boats on the lake. One soul on a jet ski, bless his heart. He never slowed down. Pounding over the chop in a shower of spray. He never came near enough to see if he had a wet suit. A few hard core bass boats looking for the right fish.
The wind was strong at 20-25 mph and gust to 30 at times. The lake has hills and trees around it that can make some interesting wind shifts. It is a very pretty lake. The Catalina-22 was the most popular craft on the lake. Other sailboats from 21 to 26 foot were rounding the marks. 
We had a nice social after the four races. We have some new club members ! That was the best part of the day meeting them ! It was so much fun to get out and say good by to the cool weather. Soon we will see green trees. The grass has started to grow. It is time to sail ! Who wants to mow grass anyway ? Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Hey Lou, so glad to hear from you and to hear that your race went off so well. Especially since it was such a cold and windy day. Good for all of you for getting out and sailing!!

Since we are a bit south of you, we have already mowed our lawn twice. And while all of our trees aren't budded out yet most are and have fine, new green leaves on them. Spring has sprung!

We went up to our boat this past Mon & Tues and got the motor ready for the season, filled the fuel tank up and put her back in the slip as it was a bit chilly and windy to do much else. Hopefully we'll be able to go back in another week or two for an extended stay.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kyhillbilly

Hey Lou it was good meeting you finally. I really enjoyed the day and looking forward to going back. Really seems to be a good group of people. Loved the wind and loved the racing! Gotta say I am hooked! Mag, looks as I will be visiting your area this summer for Asa 103 maybe we can get together for a sail? Planning to bring my boat and stay the weekend. Never know for sure things change with a phone call for me on a regular basis.


----------



## Magnolia

Hey Kyhillbilly! Glad you had a great day out on the lake, and, meeting Lou. Isn't it nice to meet new friends!!

We would love to meet up with you when you come over our way. The meeting will have to be open ended, as in, we say we want to meet you, but then we can't come because of a sick family member, who is in Hospice. So I hope you understand. But, given that, just give us a shot out when you are headed over and we'll do what we can. Thnx!

It is a beautiful sunshiny morning...wouldn't it be nice waking up on our boats, sitting out in the cockpit, drinking a cuppa? Yes!!

Happy day!


----------



## imasaluki

How's everybody doing? Personal update. Learned to sail in Port Charlotte Harbor in Florida first week of June. First time sailing and loved it. Went down to Key West for a week and finally had to leave. Visited family in Ft. Myers and got a sunburn. Back to the grind and bought a bunch of boat parts. Daysailer is still on the trailer waiting for me to finish her rigging updates. Heat has been oppressive the last two weeks, but it's quite nice now. 

Take care everybody and check in!


----------



## GeometryTeach

My husband and I took the ASA 101/103 classes at Lighthouse Landing in July and highly recommend taking the classes. We took from Chip and I learned so much. My understanding and confidence at the helm greatly improved. Since my husband is an experienced sailor, he was primarily filling in gaps but also learned a few tips and tricks. We have been trying to get up to LHL every chance we can.


----------



## imasaluki

I've heard good things about LHL... my instructor in Florida even knew of the place and recommended it. Might have to make a trip out of it in the fall if I ever get the boat worthy of sailing!


----------



## GeometryTeach

Let me know if you do come to LHL and would love to show you around if we are there. They have Colgate 26's to rent and great instructors that you can hire by the hour.


----------



## Magnolia

Hi ya!! So glad that you all are getting your ASA done. We hope to do that here soon, maybe Sept. Also glad to hear the good report on LHL. We can't decide to use them or go down to St. Pete and do the 101/103/104 all at once. 

imasaluki - did you use a sailing school down in Port Charlotte? If so, whom? I used to live down there years ago. There and Punta Gorda. At that time PC was brand new. No fast food, no big box stores, nothing. 

We are just now finally able to spend some time on our boat. We are here right now, may or may not take it out tomorrow. It just feels good to sit a bit and have no plans. Plus, there is no one up here during the week, so that is good. Ha!

Headed to dinner soon at the marina restaurant. They have very good food and some of the dishes are so big that we share. So no cooking - Yay!!

Happy sails!!


----------



## GeometryTeach

Magnolia - As a newbie, I felt that 101/103 was enough course work together. By the end of day four, I was reaching overload and was not as focused. I feel that I need more practice and experience before heading on to 104. I am no where near being prepared for the anchor watches and MOB in coastal waters.

Our next step will be the navigation course and then my husband is going to do 104 which is a 5 day boat course from Fort Myers to Key West with the same LHL instructor we had for the intro courses. Based on our conversations, we think his course is going to be a good one.


----------



## Magnolia

GeometryTeach - thanks for the information. It makes sense and we do not want overload for something so important. And at our ages. Ha!

Does LHL offer the navigation course?


----------



## Lou452

Hey all good to see we are getting out on the water. I saw Hillbilly's Catalina-22 it is a nice one ! 
I have been going to the races on Cave Run Lake. I crew on the same C-22 I have been on for a good bit. Lots of fun.
I bought a Tahatsu 6hp long shaft for my Catalina-22 not the "sail pro" engine. I wanted the small gas tank on the engine. I do not care to have the gas smell in the boat. I would have liked an alternator but did not feel it was worth the price, looking at how small a charging rate it has. It is hard for me to justify it. Now I have to save for a truck to tow with.
Since I do not have the truck yet I took My FJ out sail. I was not able to find crew so I was out on my own at Jacobson Park. I wanted a club member that also has an FJ to meet me but the weather was so gray a day. I thought about hillbilly but again weather was a bummer but it turned out good some rain some sun some wind and I had the boat home before the lightning. 
Well that's most of the news from my little part of the world. 
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## GeometryTeach

Magnolia said:


> GeometryTeach - thanks for the information. It makes sense and we do not want overload for something so important. And at our ages. Ha!
> 
> Does LHL offer the navigation course?


LHL does offer a navigation course which is likely to be in December or January (according to Chip).

We are hoping to take it (if my husband's travel schedule does not conflict).


----------



## Magnolia

Mornin' GeometryTeach - thanks again for the info. The naviagation course that LHL has, is it in Kentucky or down in Florida? Be kind of cold to have it here, right?

Hi Lou!! Glad you are getting it worked out and out on the water. We've only been out the once, and only for motoring. Not sailing yet. We are at the lake right now, came up yesterday and will leave this afternoon. It is awesome waking up with the mist on the water. 

Lou - we are driving back and forth to Ohio now (son and family just moved there from California), so may have to do a run to Cave Run and look you up. Once the dust settles we'll give you a holler.

In fact, been thinking of where we could move our boat so it is closer to them. Any idea for us?

A houseboat that is docked behind us left yesterday to go up to Evansville, In. They said the river had gone down so they could go up the Ohio...how exciting. I hope to do that some day. This is their 2nd time of doing it and he said it is an awesome trip. I believe he said it takes about 3 days. 

Toodles everyone, have a great day.


----------



## imasaluki

Magnolia,

I used Southwest Florida Yachts at Burnt Store Marina. Ask for Capt. Steve and tell them Josh from KY sent you. He's a laid back guy with lots of sailing and cruising experience. Does a good job of tailoring the course to your needs and also covering what you need to "pass the test" and get through the course. Make sure to read the text and study up before you get there and you'll get more out of the course. Just a real cool time I had there. You can stay on the boat there if you want, but I didn't.

101 is all I did. Took two days. If you want to spend the whole week, you could do 101 and 103. But really to go sailing, 101 is about all you need to feel competent.


----------



## Magnolia

Thanks imasaluki - we may look them up next year. Our calendar is starting to fill up this year and we may only get through 101/103 with LHL, and then worry about the other later. 

What a beautiful Kentucky day it is today. I'd give anything to be up at the lake. Hopefully our next trip will be for an entire week!!

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Magnolia

Hi Gang!! Signed up for our ASA 101/103 training thru Lighthouse Landing. We take our lessons Sept. 5 - 8. Four days, 9 -4. We got our material the other day and will start reading it here soon. 

I wish we were getting ready to do the lessons now...but the stinking rain is still here!! What is with this summer and the rain? Really, I'm not complaining, the rain is better than a drought. 

Hope ya'll are having a great TGIF!!


----------



## GeometryTeach

That is great! Hope it goes well.


----------



## imasaluki

I will be rewiring my boat trailer and constructing a rig to haul my mast and boom while trailering. A few more small items to order from West Marine and I will be in ship shape. Will probably hit a small lake like Deam Lake for my first solo sailing adventure in a few weekends. Hope I don't sink!


----------



## Magnolia

Thnx, GeometryTeach! 

And good luck to you, Imasaluki! Let us know how it goes for you. 

Got the dodger and bimini done this past Tuesday. Boy, what a difference it makes. I love shade!

Toodles!


----------



## Lou452

The West Virginia Mt. Regatta is this coming weekend. 08- 23,24,25, 2013 It is a fun sailing camping event many of the cave run members make the trip to enjoy Bluegrass bands and good times camping on the Mt. lake Search the web for more info ( cave run sailing. org )
Also coming up later for Cave Run Sailing in Oct. will be our grand annual regatta. 
Both of these events are great times in the outdoors. 
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Hey Lou - wow, that all sounds wonderful. Love Bluegrass - are you going to that? We've never seen a regatta and may have to look at the Oct date and see if we can drive over and check everyone out. Can't make a definite plan right now, too far out, but, it sounds like a good time. 

Happy day!


----------



## imasaluki

We finally got the boat into the water. We were getting kind of impatient with a three day weekend and all. So, anyways, I got this Nissan outboard off Craigslist for a great price, but it's pissing raw fuel out of the carb. It has to be repaired. But, we didn't let that stop us. We went sailing without the motor. You know, this was a bad idea, lol. The wind was up, the wind was down, we were not familiar with the lake, and we are noobs. First hour or so went great. We were tacking and gybing until our heart was content. Somehow we drifted into a shallower end of the lake while I was sorting a tangled line... my helmslady was my 9 year old. Lots of stumps, trees underwater, etc. This was the end of our motorless sailing fun. Some nice folks in row boats towed us out of the area and we ended our day soon after. At this point, I'm just going to wait until the motor is there to get us out of noob pickles. This, and I'm going to try to recruit some experienced folks nearby who would like to sail on my boat with me for free seat time/drinks. Lesson learned.


----------



## Magnolia

Hey Imasaluki!! You got out, sailed a bit and had a good day. Albeit the little snafu of getting stuck. Your next venture out will be even better!! Woo!!! 

What did you Helmslady think of it all?


----------



## Magnolia

Well Gang - We are headed to our boat on Wednesday as we start our 4 day ASA 101/103 course on Thursday. Thank goodness the weather has broken and we are going to have pleasant days and nights. 

We are nervous and excited both. There is just so much information to digest. 

Wish us luck!!


----------



## smackdaddy

Git er done! 

And have a blast while you're at it.


----------



## imasaluki

Getting the boat on and off the trailer was a gold star for me. The rigging standing and in tact at the end our day... even better. You know, the whole tiller concept seemed to be lost upon her. Just confusing, I guess. It's not round and doesn't take batteries or talk to you. It's ok, we'll have better days. And, we'll have our outboard to help us soon enough.


----------



## Magnolia

Thnx, Smackdaddy and imasaluki! 

imasaluki - you and your daughter have experience now, it will only get better!!


----------



## Lou452

Imasaluki I hope you had some fun. It is a lot about attitude. Now that you know where to stay out of you will not get stumped Lol A few good hours can make up for a lot.
I did go to the WV race It was a lot of fun. Blue Grass bands and good food and company. Two days of racing. I think the boat I was on may have come in 3rd We had a few 2nd place finishes. It takes a lot to average out a slow race and we had a few of them also. We could not stay for the results as it was a 7 hour trip to get back when it was all done. 
Cave Run Sailing will have the regional C-22 at Cave Run Lake this year that should be good time. We will also have camping and food at our Grand Annual Regatta for two days in Oct. Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Hello everyone!!!

Well, we did it. Today we finished up with ASA 103 and passed. Woo-hoo!! So now we have ASA 101 & 103. We learned so much and I now feel more comfortable with what we are doing. 

GeometyTeach - I am so glad I listened to you and only did these two courses and did not try to do 104 as well, because like you said, by the end of day 4 your brain is on overload, and, you are just plum tired. We are looking forward to a good nights sleep tonight. 

We are on the boat for one last night tonight. Then, it will probably be a week before we get back up here to use our new knowledge. Gotta use it or lose it. LOL

Hope everyone had a Super Sunday!!!


----------



## GeometryTeach

Glad to hear it went well. We were on the boat last weekend. We can't get back up there until mid October. 

Was Chip your teacher?


----------



## Magnolia

Hey GemTeach - yes, Chip was our instructor. He just kept pounding the info in our head and we finally got it. LOL Unfortunately, our wind was very light, non-existent for 3 days. But, we still jibbed and tacked our little hearts out. 

Let me know when you'll be coming in October. We will try to meet up with you if we can. So far we are busy Oct 5, 13?, 15, 19, then 29th thru Nov 6. 

See ya!


----------



## GeometryTeach

We are not sure when we will be back up to the lake after Oct 13th. We are hoping for one more visit in November but do not know when exactly. Hard to believe the season is about over for us


----------



## Magnolia

I know what you mean. It has been a short season for us. But, we are now able to spend a week or so up here. And I love Fall....hopefully it will be a long and mild one for us. 

Just holler if you do come up...it would be nice to have some sailing partners.


----------



## imasaluki

Good job on the 101 and 103. W2G!


----------



## Magnolia

Thank you, imasaluki! It was intense, but fun at the same time.


----------



## Lou452

Happy for you on the ASA 101 and 103 !! I think you will enjoy going out and using what you have done. I think you will find that if you take more classes. A break period between them is a good thing. You are looking for knowledge and practice of it. Time needs to pass to absorb it. You plan is working.
Kind regards, Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Hi Lou!! Thanks for the kind words. And yes, we sure will enjoy going out there and using it. I think this coming Tues we will go for a week. We were supposed to leave today. But dang it, two very dear friends have passed away. One on Wed and one on Thurs. This is our 4th death of family and friends since June. May they all RIP. 

But, getting to spend a whole week on the boat will be awesome. Learning our own sails, and sheets, halyards, lines, etc. Plus, with the cooler weather I can cook some 1 pot meats. Yum!!

Happy TGIF!!


----------



## Lou452

I am going to complain but it is not as bad as the loss of a friend. May they find peace and let your memory of them bring warmth to your heart.
I will not rant and cry for long... Just are big year end event 2 days of camping and the 23 Grand annual Regatta was closed and did not happen due to the government shut down. We the members of Cave Run Sailing were also to host the Catalina-22 regional this year. The end.
I did have my C-22 out two weeks before and it was great. Thanks to a friend that towed it for me. I am shopping for a used truck, van, SUV 
I was also able to get my FJ out at a lake and ramp that was not shut down. I hope we can have a few more warm days.
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Lou - so sorry about the cancelled regatta and all of the festivities. I'll complain for you!! It is horrible what is going on and messing up everyone's vacations and outings and such. It is not right and I am tired of it!! I hope that makes you feel a tiny bit better. 

We are on our boat right now. Installed two new batteries. and are just sorting through stuff and rearranging. Going to go motoring about tomorrow. It should be a little warmer and less windy. Today is Sunny, but very cool and windy. Feels good to sit outside in it though. So not complaining. LOL

Happy Day!


----------



## Lou452

Do you have any solar panels to keep your batteries topped off ? I am due for a new battery in the near future. 
I am thinking about getting ready to drain the gas from my outboard engine and put it up. I do not want to yet because we will still have some warm days. I just know I have very little free time.
I just got my mosquito netting back. I have had made for our boat some screen to put over the hatch cover and companion way. I will be ready for the little bugs next year.
Kind Regards , Lou


----------



## Magnolia

No, we do not have solar panels. We are thinking of hauling the boat and having davits put on and solar panels on top of the davit. Plus we want to put GFI's on all of the elec outlets. We have bought them, but don't won't to put them on. I tried, it was a pain in the arse. We also have some other little stuff that needs to be done. So, we'll go to the boat yard and see what we can afford. LOL

I made screen coverings for our hatch and companion way - could not have survived this summer without them. You'll love yours!!

Best wishes, Coral


----------



## Lou452

Happy Thanksgiving ! We had the Annual awards banquet for Cave Run Sailing. It went well 
I am now getting ready to put the boats up for the winter. :-( Spring will come soon enough! Now I will have sometime for sailnet 
Kind Regards , Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Hey there, Lou!! What is up with this cold snap? 23 degrees here this morning. I hate it!! I was just looking at sailboats for sale down in the USVI's. LOL  In fact, we just spent a week on St. John USVI and I was envious of all of the sail boaters down there. 

We pulled our boat this winter. Last winter we spent a lot of time on it (think floating cabin), but this winter we know we aren't going to be able to, so we pulled it and are thinking of selling it and buying a bigger boat. Our life has changed a lot in the last year and now we find we need a bigger boat since our son and his family are closer. No way will they fit on our boat for overnight stays. A day out on the water, fine, but we want more. 

Happy Thanksgiving!! My all time fav holiday. Gobble-gobble!!


----------



## Lou452

Magnolia I am delighted that you spent time in the USVI ! It is a sailors dream except during the hurricane season. We had a couple from our club with a valiant They bought fly in to speak. They are in the Gulf of California stopped for the winter. A big boat demands more $ funds. 
This random thought popped in my head. Poor folks in the Philippines. 170 mph per hour winds for 48 hours. 2days two nights !
Maybe you could rent a big boat ? You could rent in the USVI.? 
I would like to go bigger but right now I am going stay at the size I am.
It was said to me by a native when I started camping and hiking. An Indian builds a small fire and sits around it. A white man builds a large fire and gathers wood to feed it. Could this be made true for sail boats ? 
Kind Regards Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Mornin' Lou!! Yes, the folks in the Philippines are constantly on my mind. Such a tragic affair, so many lives lost, whole areas decimated. 

We will probably rent a bigger boat down in the VI's before deciding whether to buy one down there, or here and taking it down there. Going to look at both mono & multi hulls. Our boat is 28' 7" and we want at least a 35 foot...but we'll see, we have all winter to think about it, no rush in making a decision is needed, so that is good. LOL

Happy TGIF!!! 

p.s. If we do not sell our boat, we still plan on taking it down the Tenn River and the Tombigbee, Mobile, thru the ICW and finally to Apalachicola. That dream is not finished.


----------



## Lou452

Merry Christmas to all. I have both boats covered up winter is near. The good news is Sunday will be longer than the day behind. The cold will come but the sun is going to be with us a little more each day
Have a blessed an peaceful Christmas , Lou


----------



## Pearson796

Hi Magnolia! Currently at Kenlake Marina for the remainder of the winter. Taking a break from the loop to do some work on the boat. Thinking that if we leave the first of March that will put us in the gulf for hurricane season. But when spring comes we'll decide what we are going to do. 

We had the opportunity to stay at Green Turtle Bay for a full week, but that is one expensive place.


----------



## Magnolia

Merry Christmas Lou - I know the cold weather is coming, but yesterday, it was warmer outside than it was in my house. Hahaha 

Happy Winter and we'll all be back out on our boats in a few months. Yippee!!

And Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All ~ May you and yours be safe and healthy throughout the New Year. 

Peace


----------



## Magnolia

Hey Pearson796 - so glad you are visiting Kentucky. How is it going over there at KenLake? Green Turtle is very nice, and, like you say, expensive, but nice bathhouse and laundry area. 

We are hoping to mosey on down sometime in April. We'll see, it may be May before we can get out of here. How has your trip down been thus far?

What is your draft? And are you having any problems with too shallow of water? We pull a 4' 8" draft. 

Here's wishing you a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Pearson796

Magnolia said:


> Hey Pearson796 - so glad you are visiting Kentucky. How is it going over there at KenLake? Green Turtle is very nice, and, like you say, expensive, but nice bathhouse and laundry area.
> 
> We are hoping to mosey on down sometime in April. We'll see, it may be May before we can get out of here. How has your trip down been thus far?
> 
> What is your draft? And are you having any problems with too shallow of water? We pull a 4' 8" draft.
> 
> Here's wishing you a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!!


We grounded at the 106.9 on the Illinois River just outside of the channel in what was supposed to be a good anchorage.

We've had some issues other than that, but nothing that does more than make you question your entire journey. 

We have a 5' draft and we have run into some oddly shallow spot on the rivers. We've also learned that Skipper Bob must be taken with a grain of salt because, despite the book saying it is updated yearly, it is WAY out of date and not to be trusted.

The crew over here at Kenlake is really nice, they've been very accommodating to us. The two downsides of being here is that they have no pumpout that is in operation and they have no showers or 24 hour bathrooms.

Other than that, for the price, it is good.


----------



## Lou452

Magnolia Did you install a composting head ? 
I have just finished three... ha many books  One was < Simply Sailing, Connie McBride - Offshore hard core sailing, out for life ? > < Breaking Seas, Glen Damato - Out and back offshore and back home > the last book I want to bring up , < Live More Own Less, Conrad Ceoper - the circle route great lakes rivers ICW one lap and done > 
The topic of heads is well pardon the pun a head topic in some books. 
I am not a live aboard. I camp so I have portable-potty. In order to advance longer trips and maybe live aboard . I need to keep a clear head.
This seemed like the time and place to get into this. Since I am looking at two boats in Ky. posting 
Good day, Lou


----------



## Magnolia

Lou - we did install an Airhead composting toilet. Love, love, love it!!

Thanks for the list of books. I've read the Glen Damato book, what a wild ride!!

What boats are you looking at? We will more than likely sell ours. We have a Columbia 8.7 28', 7" with a 4' 8" draft. Looking at getting a larger boat - either sail or power - don't know yet. We are probably moving to Florida. We leave Jan. 8th to go down and look at about 15 homes with our realtor.


----------



## Magnolia

~~~~~~~ Merry Christmas Everyone!!! ~~~~~~~~


----------



## Lou452

Looking at post or the reply. You and the Pearson 796 
I am sure I would like your boat  I am as far as I can go at this point. I need more knowledge and time out on the water.
Peace, Lou


----------



## imasaluki

The Daysailer's looking a little chilly out there in the backyard. I'd rather be doing something that resembles sailing over being bummed up in this house! Three years, we're counting down our move to the land of year-round sun and fun. Hoorah.


----------



## miatapaul

Magnolia said:


> Lou - we did install an Airhead composting toilet. Love, love, love it!!
> 
> Thanks for the list of books. I've read the Glen Damato book, what a wild ride!!
> 
> What boats are you looking at? We will more than likely sell ours. We have a Columbia 8.7 28', 7" with a 4' 8" draft. Looking at getting a larger boat - either sail or power - don't know yet. We are probably moving to Florida. We leave Jan. 8th to go down and look at about 15 homes with our realtor.


You want a bigger boat in Florida, but are talking to a realestate person? just buy a bigger boat and liveaboard! Or take the one you have.


----------



## Magnolia

miatapaul said:


> You want a bigger boat in Florida, but are talking to a realestate person? just buy a bigger boat and liveaboard! Or take the one you have.


Hi there!! We _are _taking our boat with us, sailing it down to be precise (unless we sell it first). But, my husband has decided he doesn't want to Liveaboard....and I can't make him.  So, we'll buy a house where we can either store our boat ourselves, or put it at a marina. At least if we put it at the marina in the same town that we live in, it will be closer to us than it is now...which is 2 hours away. So, it's all good.


----------



## Lou452

I have all kinds of little sailing plans for this summer. One of the many plans maybe is to get over to land between the lakes. That would be more of a big plan. I will give you a shout if that one starts to happen. I would love to see your boat. They have been documented as a real nice cruiser.
The sailing club keeps us engaged and we have a little one in boy scouts. The club has a race planed for march. I will most likely skip that race. Any month with an R in it is a burr  the cold starts in Septembuur and keeps going until the end of April. May does not have the dreaded R Let others chase Ice burgs with a sailboat. 
If you are in KY or plan to be It is well worth looking at Cave run sailing.org We have just started or 2014 plans. 
Regards, Lou


----------



## miatapaul

Magnolia said:


> Hi there!! We _are _taking our boat with us, sailing it down to be precise (unless we sell it first). But, my husband has decided he doesn't want to Liveaboard....and I can't make him.  So, we'll buy a house where we can either store our boat ourselves, or put it at a marina. At least if we put it at the marina in the same town that we live in, it will be closer to us than it is now...which is 2 hours away. So, it's all good.


Remember good boats are hard to find, not so much so for husbands! Just saying! :laugher


----------



## Lou452

Magnolia said:


> Hi there!! We _are _taking our boat with us, sailing it down to be precise (unless we sell it first). But, my husband has decided he doesn't want to Liveaboard....and I can't make him.  So, we'll buy a house where we can either store our boat ourselves, or put it at a marina. At least if we put it at the marina in the same town that we live in, it will be closer to us than it is now...which is 2 hours away. So, it's all good.


Get Her On Board by Nick O'Kelly You need this book I wish it was the first book I went to read. You might not get him on the boat but you will have a view that will help both of you. You can get it on the kindle. Get it now, if not sooner, yesterday would be better. 
You are doing a lot of the right things.
Best wishes, Lou


----------



## Magnolia

miatapaul - you got that right!! Plus, once we get the boat to Florida...we can go up and down the Gulf coast in it for extended periods of time. So, it is all good. 

Lou - I will look the book up and order it. Thanks for the heads-up. I will also look up Cave run sailing.org....that area is only a little over 3 hrs from where our son lives. Might be a good place to meet up with them over the summer. If we do, I'll let you know. 

Happy New Years Eve & Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Lou452

Happy new years to all and hopes for some good times and fun on the water. Post if you find that book.
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## GeometryTeach

If you end up at KY Lake, let me know. We may be around. Due to my husband's travel schedule, we don't get there as much as we would like but I hope to be there a good bit this summer.

Happy New Year


----------



## Magnolia

Quote: Get Her On Board by Nick O'Kelly You need this book

Lou, I just downloaded it. I'll let you know how it goes. LOL


----------



## Magnolia

Geometryteach - we sure will let you know. We will need to spend some time over there actually sailing this spring/summer before we head out with the boat. Here's to all of us being able to sail more this year than any of us got to last year!!!

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## Lou452

I think this year looks good. The days are getting longer. The cold is going to bite but the sun is with us more each day. I plan on raising my sails more in 2014 
Good Day , Lou


----------



## Lou452

What a bite the cold has had Has anyone been looking at the extreme cold thread? 769 has been on their boat with ice and negative temps and now we are going to have more high wind and cold. 
How is the rest of everybody doing? Still on the boat ? 
I am not that tough I would go get a room and make it a holiday. 
We saw a robin today that's kind of early must have been a lost bird. Spring is still a few weeks away .
Good day, Lou


----------



## Pearson796

Lou452 said:


> What a bite the cold has had Has anyone been looking at the extreme cold thread? 769 has been on their boat with ice and negative temps and now we are going to have more high wind and cold.
> How is the rest of everybody doing? Still on the boat ?
> I am not that tough I would go get a room and make it a holiday.
> We saw a robin today that's kind of early must have been a lost bird. Spring is still a few weeks away .
> Good day, Lou


I don't see any winds or cold on Kenlake for the coming week. Supposed to be 57/49 tomorrow with only 9mph winds and not supposed to approach anything resembling cold until Thursday when they are calling for a chilly 39.

Where was the cold winds supposed to be?


----------



## Lou452

Right here east KY. it is forecast to snow Tues Wed Thur. Lows in the twenty degree range . Cold by my scale They have backed off the wind now just 22mph it was predicting 30 mph This is not unheard of for Jan. we do get a lot of days in the winter that are 50 degrees or better. Ky. is no place for weather men.
Good news we saw robins they are the first birds to come back. They get caught in the late snow a lot. I have never seen them this early. When they get back in force winter is all but over. A few last snows and then the robins are eating worms. Maybe these two birds got lost. Still feels good to see them. 
Good day, lou


----------



## Pearson796

Lou452 said:


> Right here east KY. it is forecast to snow Tues Wed Thur. Lows in the twenty degree range . Cold by my scale They have backed off the wind now just 22mph it was predicting 30 mph This is not unheard of for Jan. we do get a lot of days in the winter that are 50 degrees or better. Ky. is no place for weather men.
> Good news we saw robins they are the first birds to come back. They get caught in the late snow a lot. I have never seen them this early. When they get back in force winter is all but over. A few last snows and then the robins are eating worms. Maybe these two birds got lost. Still feels good to see them.
> Good day, lou


Wow, I think we're further south. The forecast here is nothing like that at all.

Sun: 57/46
Mon: 55/36 possible rain
Tue: 52/28
Wed: 37/29
Thu: 55/31

Now I've been told that if you don't like the weather in KY, wait an hour... It'll change. I'm just glad that the harbor is all thawed out.

Tomorrow, Sun, is supposed to be beautiful and we intend to open everything up and let things air out.

Maybe you should come down out of those mountains and head out here to the lake.


----------



## GeometryTeach

My husband is up at Lighthouse now, taking the ASA nav class. It is nippy but said it is not that cold. Glad he went up because one of the hatches on the boat was open. How? Not sure. It was definitely closed when we left. A little water damage but very fixable. It reinforces the fact that one must check on the boat during the off season regularly.


----------



## Lou452

Hope it was not a boat bandit that went to force or went to pry it open !!!!
Let some folks know to keep and eye out think n trail cam ? check snow for tracks ? Snow is gone here. Happy my boat is in my yard. We did have high winds and the wind can do strange things.
Regards, Lou


----------

